# Chapman Decision Complete



## skeller (Mar 3, 2009)

My Chapman Webadvisor account has finally changed to Decision Complete!

Just wondering if anyone else has the same, and if anyone knows how long it will be until the letter comes.


----------



## MikeSter4 (Mar 3, 2009)

Mine still says "Decision Pending" I got my material in for the priority deadline (feb 1st) and just heard from them today inviting me down for an interview.


----------



## hoohaProductions (Mar 3, 2009)

Mike... an interview for undergrad? Or are you grad?

And skeller, mine still says "Decision Pending."  I'm so nervous.


----------



## MikeSter4 (Mar 3, 2009)

For grad in Producing


----------



## hoohaProductions (Mar 3, 2009)

Ahh, gotcha. Well congrats on the interview.


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Mar 3, 2009)

How did you set up your Chapman WebAdvisor acct.

I only see GUEST everytime I logon, not PROSPECTIVE STUDENT and can't track anything.

Help.


----------



## AaronK (Mar 4, 2009)

Mine says decision pending too.


----------



## Kalie14 (Mar 4, 2009)

Congrats everyone! I am waiting to hear from Chapman too for the producing program, but don't have my web account set up either.  Perhaps I'll get on that right now...


----------



## Kalie14 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry, just to clarify, are final decisions only sent in the mail?


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow!

Look, Mom!!!
I'm invisible !!!

LOL


----------



## FilmFanatic (Mar 4, 2009)

Wait. So how do we setup our web account?


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 4, 2009)

> Wait. So how do we setup our web account?



u should have gotten a letter from chapman ... a green sheet of paper, with all the instructions on it. if u didn't get it, i'd call 'em.


----------



## FilmFanatic (Mar 4, 2009)

O okay, well I am a transfer and just submitted my app a few weeks ago. Hopefully I will be getting one soon!


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 4, 2009)

oh crap. i just realized i posted in the undergrad forum. i'm a grad applicant. well, i suspect that the process for setting up an account should be the same.

*note to self: next time, read before posting.


----------



## Kalie14 (Mar 5, 2009)

Haha SimAlex, I too am applying for Grad school.  My bad! Best of luck to the rest of you with the undergrad process!


----------



## FilmFanatic (Mar 5, 2009)

Lol, Grad, Undergrad, we are all in the same boat to some degree. I think it's the same process, I called Chapman today and they told me pretty much exactly what you guys said. I am nervous but ready. For the undergrad applicants, did you guys put your videos on youtube? I want to so I could get some feedback on it but I am a bit worried about someone stealing my idea.


----------



## nourwerth (Mar 5, 2009)

does anyone know how many students chapman accepts for the mfa in film production program?


----------



## AaronK (Mar 5, 2009)

Funny story actually...I made my movie for Chapman, sent it off.  Then I looked on youtube and found some Chapman videos (didnt even occur to me to look beforehand for ideas), and saw one that was EXACTLY like mine.  When I say exactly, I mean like very similar shots set to the same exact music.  So that probably hurt me, although the guy who posted it got in (he posted the video a couple years ago), so who knows.


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Mar 5, 2009)

> Originally posted by FilmFanatic:
> Lol, Grad, Undergrad, we are all in the same boat to some degree. I think it's the same process, I called Chapman today and they told me pretty much exactly what you guys said. I am nervous but ready. For the undergrad applicants, did you guys put your videos on youtube? I want to so I could get some feedback on it but I am a bit worried about someone stealing my idea.



I was going to put it up on youtube but it re-compresses it and it looks very ****e-like.

I did my video essay as a series of still photographs of great works of fiction, art, sports teams, authors, scientists, artist, philosophers, natural disasters and political demonstrations, upheavals and conspiracy theories as well as places I have traveled to.

Set to the  Blackalicious' "Alphabet Aerobics".

The rap artist goes through the letters A-Z in two minutes. I thought the dichotomy of the alphabet done in rapidfire hip hop style and the  decidedly ANGLO images lend itself very well into describing who it is that I am. The worlds I am torn between.

I wrote a script I was going to use at first using two female twins who carry on entire conversation in question and answer fashion. It was a tennis match kind of a rapid exposition of myself. But then decided against.

I wrote the Dream Job answer piece as a love letter left to my girlfriend sometime in the future as I go off to my first day on the set as a writer/director. It basically thanks her for sticking by me for all the years, through the late night editing sessions at Dodge when we were supposed to go to dinner, during my work as a script supervisor, an internship given to me by the Chapman Mafia, making sure I had coffee and so forth...and finally...I remember her auditioning as actors by impersonating them so that I could hear how the dialogue in my own script works. She had helped me to get out Prof. Guilano's Screenwriting I class by doing so. It is actually is a nice little piece of flash fiction. Crystallized to a page. I don't have a girlfriend so that should be interesting interview fodder.

I didn't apply to the screenwriting division...the only school I didn't do that for...because I am a glutton for punishment and even though I graduated with my AA last semester, I came back and took 15 more Honors credits..I am retarded. And a terrible time manager.

Can you say snowstorm? of writing...I just finished mids today. And I am still shoveling papers off of my desk.

Really stupid, 

I like the creative challenge though. (A person returns home to find an uninvited guest) 

I was thinking about a Buddhist monk returning home after completing the "aragoyo", the rigorous 90 day training done from Nov. to Feb in Japan, and finding a thief in his home But there aren't enough hours in the day.

Hope everyone gets in.

See ya in the fall.

Namaste,
Greg


----------



## FilmFanatic (Mar 5, 2009)

That's funny, I responded to the dream job somewhat similar. Leaving for a day of work, and thinking back to my time at Chapman. I really like how it turned out. My favorite essay is my personal statement though, I spent forever on that. I think I will post my video on youtube and post the link on here so you guys can tell me what you think.


----------



## EG3 (Mar 14, 2009)

so really does anyone have any idea of when the chapman decision will be recieved if on your webadvisor account it says decision complete?

Will it be mailed or an email?


----------



## cabezon (Mar 14, 2009)

@ EG3 - If it says decision complete you'll most likely be getting a response in the mail sometime soon (hopefully) whether its accept/reject/waitlist. That's what happened to me last year when I was waitlisted.


----------



## EG3 (Mar 14, 2009)

thanks cabezon, people posted on this topic for an entire page without ever actually answering the original question at all, unbelievable. Well for me it said the decision was complete on thursday so hopefully I'll get something in the mail this coming week. At this point I just want to get a reply whatever it is so I know it is finalized, The school makes you wait 5 months for an admission decision!


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Mar 14, 2009)

Because the original question was flawed.

It was posted for graduate students in an undergraduate forum.

So us impetuous youngsters took it upon ourselves to chat it up about our application experiences rather than our "waiting" anxiety...

On Chapman's website it says that all Film Production decisions should be posted no later than the 1st of April.

Don't worry. Cut down on the coffee and pull up a chair.

Sorry that we made you wait.

LOL.


________________________________________________________


----------

